# 31BS6BN2711 choke knob



## Richmas (Sep 25, 2020)

I have a 2410 and the coke knob broke and cannot find the replacement part number. Its model 31BS6BN2711 with a huayi carb.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

welcome to the site

heres your part number 49 Troy-Bilt Snow Blower - Model 31BS6BN2711 | Troy-Bilt US


----------



## Richmas (Sep 25, 2020)

captchas said:


> welcome to the site
> 
> heres your part number 49 Troy-Bilt Snow Blower - Model 31BS6BN2711 | Troy-Bilt US


Ty


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

you may find a issue with mtd saying discontinued yet if you use part number 951-15165 in the part search area it comes up for $5.31 and in stock 






Search Results for 951-15165


Troy-Bilt




www.troybilt.com


----------

